
 Chrome Extensions for web development - Concours
http://googlewebmastercentral.blogspot.com/2010/05/chrome-extensions-for-web-development.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+blogspot%2FamDG+%28Official+Google+Webmaster+Central+Blog%29
======
recurser
I'm sure i'm missing something obvious, but how do you see Ajax requests and
responses using the chrome debugging tools?

